# BFN but now brown spotting...HELP!



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all,
Driving myself crazy with this but hoping someone can help! 

BFN this morning yet today brown spotting has appeared (first time I've had it) & I keep reading brown spotting is old blood (poss from implantation)

Is it poss to have a late implantation causing a BFN & now this brown spotting? Or am I just holding on to this unnecessarily?! 

Any help appreciated 

Thanks all

Xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Zozo I think that it's too late for implantation bleed at this stage but I am not a professional huni. I would take another test just to be sure but phone your clinic and ask them for advice. My clinic asks us to have 2 bfn before confirming a bfn


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

You could always take another test but probably AF trying to come as meds hold it off, big hugs, got everything crossed it is a late implantation xx


----------

